
Capitalism failed: We’re overworked, underemployed and more powerless than ever - fforflo
https://www.salon.com/2016/02/04/american_capitalism_has_failed_us_were_overworked_underemployed_and_more_powerless_than_ever_before_partner/
======
MrTonyD
When I worked in Sweden I was surprised to discover that there is something
called "low power distance" management. It was incredibly refreshing. Bosses
were more like coworkers who made decisions when they had to - and not
arbitrarily authoritarian in the way that I'd experienced routinely in a
career in Silicon Valley.

I would like to see required courses in such management techniques - along
with actual laws requiring that US employees be treated in this more humane
manner.

------
crapolasplatter
Where is this capitalism that failed?

Last I checked America is an Oligarch where our politicians bend over for the
highest bidder. Glad the article at least touched on it.

Fix the Superpac,Unlimited Congregational term limits, private campaign
funding, and update the lobbying rules to incorporate latest technology that
allows everyone an equal voice versus just Corporate America.

Then lets call it capitalism and see how it does.

Calling the US a capitalist society is like saying Cuba is socialist.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The article was perhaps too subtle on this point, but I believe she was
arguing that Norway is more "capitalist" than the US, so she agrees with you
to some extent.

But, if you're an American, commenting on HN in this way then you're probably
a male libertarian, and would consider state run education paid for with
progressive taxes as un-capitalist, and there she'd disagree.

It's notable that Peter Thiel lamented that women got the right to vote, as
they don't vote libertarian as much as men. A perfect opportunity for self-
reflection which I feel was squandered.

~~~
ionised
> But, if you're an American, commenting on HN in this way then you're
> probably a male libertarian, and would consider state run education paid for
> with progressive taxes as un-capitalist

How did you reach that conclusion?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Based on the fact that they claimed that the problems with America was that it
wasn't capitalist enough and the fact that US-style libertarian opinions are
over-represented in this forum. There wasn't enough detail in the post to be
certain of anything much.

I agree that America is more oligarchy than capitalist, as does, I believe,
the author of the original article, and the commenter. But I'm guessing that
there's a lot of differences in the exact solutions we'd all propose, and the
norwiegen model doesn't seem popular in the US or with posters on HN who seem
to have a worked out political viewpoint.

------
gozur88
>American feminists also marched for such goals in the 1970s, but the Big
Boys, busy with their own White House intrigues, initiated a war on women that
set the country back and still rages today in brutal attacks on women’s basic
civil rights, health care, and reproductive freedom.

It's not really necessary to read past this point. Aside from being patently
false, this is just background support for Hillary Clinton's campaign themes.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The article seems critical of all US politicians, but specifically calls out
both Bill and Hillary Clinton.

Since the author desires something to the "left" of Sanders, I doubt it's a
subtle attempt to boost Hillary, though of course the author is closer to
Democrats than Republicans.

------
bryanrasmussen
I was unaware that capitalism promised reasonable working hours, full
employment, and disbursement of power to those without capital. In short, it
seems capitalism has succeeded.

------
sirmiller
We are overworked, underemployed and (feel) powerless, because social security
has failed.

30% of my income goes to social security systems, so I have to work 50% to
earn the same. I can earn (up to) 50% more from social benefits than from
doing actual work, so why work.

I feel powerless, because it's easier this way. I don't have to take
responsibility of my life, because "somebody" will do it for me.

Look around you. Every single item you see was given to you by "capitalism".

~~~
liamconnell
> Look around you. Every single item you see was given to you by "capitalism".

If (god forbid) you or a loved one gets sick in America, "capitalism" will
also take away everything you own to pay medical bills. If you were born in a
poorer neighborhood in America, "capitalism" will give you a terrible
education, push you into a terrible job market, and do everything it can to
keep you from becoming one of the owners of capital. If you want to get an
education but you're parents can't pay, you graduate tens of thousands of
dollars in debt. If you get old and you dont have a lot of savings,
"capitalism" will put you into a shitty retirement home while your kids are
too busy working their asses off to visit you.

I'm not even trying to propose an alternative model here, in fact I think the
kind of admiration for the vikings that the article pushes is misplaced. I
just think that personifying "capitalism" and using the loaded language of
"taking responsibility for your life" are pretty irrelevant and
counterproductive in the 21st century.

